

Ask HN: Things you do on the Internet once, twice a day? - akayrak

What are some things you do on the Internet once, twice or at specific times in a day?
======
uanmi
Email, FB, Twitter, check the prices of my stocks, check local news

------
akayrak
Checking weather forecast twice a day is required for me.

